# FREE to good home Havanese/Maltese Mix...INDY AREA...



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

My SIL called from work and one of her co-workers is giving away his dog. He has 2 and they don't get along so this one is the one the wife picked to go.

She called me first to see if I wanted him but DH would :kev: me!

I said "I'll post on my board". He's trained to go inside on pee pads. He's mostly potty trained [aren't they all! LOL].

Havanese/Maltese mix 1 year old. He's white. Neutered. He's emailing me a picture.

That's all I know. I just wanted to help even though I can't adopt. If this isn't the place to post, can you direct me where to post? Thanks!!

Sounds like might be a great opportunity for someone looking to adopt!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

here's a picture. they were going to take him to the pound. UGH. People.








this is a puppy pic. he's 1 so i've asked for more recent.
Anyone??


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

If he is a Havanese mix and they can't find a good home for him PLEASE fill out a form at Havanese Rescue, don't let them send him to the pound! I wish I was close and could grab him! 

havaneserescue.com

Marie


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

I know. 

My brother and sister in law are going to take him if no one else does. They're heading out of town for a week. That bums me out because Pepper and Winston are such buddies. Sigh.

But they'll need to make sure they get along when they get back.


----------



## Thumbelleina (Apr 2, 2009)

Are they only adopting in the Indy area?


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

That's where the dog is so I suppose if you wanted to go to Indy, that would be ok.

:tea:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie! I hope you find someone on the forum


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

What is the status of this cute little dog now? I am hoping she is taken care of.


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

Wanted to post update....

My brother and SIL have decided to keep him [so far]. Pepper and he get along really well. We haven't met him yet. He isn't trained on a leash and has some potty training issues.

My brother was really upset that he was shaved. Just wait til he has to groom him! LOL.










I'll keep you posted if things change.

Thanks.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Good to hear they're going to keep him, I hope it works out well.


----------



## Chere (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the update; the training will come with time. We have gotten used to our two shaved and now think they look pretty darned cute so perhaps he will get used to him looking very un-Hav like!


----------

